# أعمال التكييف و ما يجب ان نوفره لها انشائيا و معماريا - اسس عامة



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم 
هذه السطور ارجو ان تكون مساهمة في فك الاشتباك بين مهندسي الميكانيكا و مهندسي العمارة والمدني
و بداية ارجو المرور على موضوعاتي في قسم التكييف
و اي اسئلة فيما بعد انا تحت امر الجميع 
انتظرونا ان كان الموضوع مرغوبا


----------



## besoooo (1 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssss


----------



## هند الدغار (1 أغسطس 2010)

لو ممكن ياباش مهندس تترك لينا رقم هاتف لسهوله التواصل من اجل الاستشاره


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ahmed_d (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ننتظر الموضوع وبهده لنا استفسارات بإذن الله
شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على ترحيبكم و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة الشهر المبارك تقبل الله منكم صالح الأعمال و الصيام و القيام و قراءة القرآن و الصدقات و الزكوات 

للتعرف على متطلبات اعمال التكييف يجب التعرف على مفردات اعمال التكييف و من ثم وحدات التكييف ثم متطلبات هذه الأجهزة  
و انا لن اخوض في سفسطة ولكن سأبسط الأمور و لن اتعمق كثيرا و انما سأتناول الموضوع من واقع ما لمسته من أخطاء و تساؤلات من زملائي المعماريين و الانشائيين على مدار 35 عاما من العمر ،
و أذكر اني تعرضت للعقاب المادي لأني رديت على مدير المشاريع ذات يوم و قلت له هناك فرق بين العطاء التبريدي لوحدة التكييف المقدر بالطن تبريد و وزن الوحدة بالكيلوجرام أو بالطن وزن ،
و أنا دعيت لألقي محاضرة و أجيب عن اسئلة الطلاب في قسم العمارة بجامعة الملك فيصل عام 2008 و اضطررت ان لا التزم بما أعددته من نقاط لأني أحسست أن هناك فجوة معرفية كبيرة بين أبناء مهنة الهندسة ، و تمنيت أن تطول المحاضرة التي استمرت ساعتين،
أردت ان تطول ، و كانت مجانية حتي لا يظن أحد انني انتظر زيادة مادية ، و كان إحساسي أن الأجيال الجديدة في حاجة لمن يعطيها قبل ان يحاسبها و كان أن دمعت عيناي و الاستاذ الدكتور، جزاه الله خيرا ، الذي دعاني للمحاضرة يقبل جبيني بحب و احترام ، و قد كنت صبورا مع الأبناء فهؤلاء مديروا مشاريع المستقبل ،
و لم ولن أبخل بما وهبني ربي على أحد ما حييت ، 
آسف خرجت عن الموضوع .
و بما أن مديرو المشاريع غالبا ما يكونوا معماريين فيكون من أهم مهامه التنسيق بين طاقم المهندسين الذين يعملون معه من التخصصات المختلفة سواء كانت المهمة تصميم المبني أو تنفيذه أو الإشراف على التنفيذ أو ادارة المشروع 
ولست بهذه المقدمة الا خاطبا ود الجميع و راجيا من الله أن أوفق لما يحبه و يرضاه من منفعة لمهنة الهندسة و نسألكم الدعاء


أولا : مفردات لغة أعمال التكييف المتداولة الهامةمصحوبة بوصف بسيط :
و سنذكر المصطلح و ما يقابله باللغة الانجليزية 
عملية التكييف : الغرض منها معالجة الهواء بقصد تحقيق الشعور بالراحة لشاغلى المكان و تتم عملية المعالجة و ذلك بتمرير الهواء على ما نسميه بملف التبريد او ملف تدفئة 
و هما واحدة من مكونات وحدة التكييف 
و يقدر العطاء التبريديcooling capacity لوحدة التكييف او بمعني آخر استطاعتها التبريدية ، بالطن تبريد و الطن تبريد t r : يعادل 12000 وحدة حرارية بريطانية أو 3,5 كيلوات تقريبا
tr = tons of refrigeration

وقبل ان استمر رجاء هل هناك غموض في أي لفظ ؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أغسطس 2010)

وحدات التكييف المتداولة في مشاريع التكييف :
air conditioners commonly used ​ 
قبل ان نتحدث عن مكونات وحدات التكييف و نظرية عملها سنتناول أنواعها و مسمياتها :


وحدة تكييف شباك window type unit
وحدة تكييف مدمجة (باكيج) package unit
وحدة تكييف مجزأة صغيرة (ميني سبليت) mini split 
وحدة تكييف مجزأة مخفية بسيطة ذات مجاري هواء ( كونسيلد) concealed split unit


وحدة تكييف مجزأة كبيرة ذات مجاري هواء ( داكتيد سبليت ) ducted split unit


وحدة (تداول) مناولة هواء (air handling unit (ahu 


وحدة ملف و مروح (fan coil unit (fcu 
وحدة تثليج الماء لأغراض تكييف الهواء (تشللر) chiller 
برج تبريد cooling tower
مضخات أساسية primary pump
مضخات مناولة secondary pump
خزان تمدد expansion tank
فاصل هواء air separator 
محقن كيماويات معاجة الماء chemical dozing pump
مكونات وحدة التكييف :
كل المكيفات ذات تركيبة واحدة تقريبا أي ذات مكونات أساسية واحدة نذكرها فيما يلي :


ضاغط ( كمبريسور ) compressor

ملف تكثيف الفريون ( كوندينسر ) condenser

مروحة تبريد الفريون المار في ملف التكثيف (فان) fan

ملف تبريد الهواء ( كولينج كويل ) cooling coil/evaporator

مروحة تداول الهواء بين الغرفة المكيفة وملف التبريد fan

وحدة التحكم في عمل المكيف ( الثرموستات ) thermostat

غلاف وحدة التكييف case,


وسيط التبريد refrigerant 
انابيب / مواسير / مسارات وسيط التبريد piping

وسيتم شرح دور كل عنصر بينما نشرح الأداء الوظيفي لوحدة التكييف فهي كل يحتوي هذه الأجزاء و بدونها لا تسمي وحدة تكييف


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أغسطس 2010)

*ملتقي المهندسين العرب*

كيف يعمل المكيف؟
ببساطة سنحاول ان نشرح الأمر باعتبار أنه لا يوجد منزل خالي من ثلاجة عديمة الصقيع (القشرة الثلجية / قشور ثلجية ) : نوفروست 
ستجد في ظهر الثلاجة وعاء اسود وهذا هو الكمبريسور ، و ستجد مجموعة مواسير مطلية بالأسود و هي تسمي بالكوندنسر
و اذا فتحت الفريزر فستجد وعاء المبخر و مروحة تداول الهواء


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم مهندس صبري سعيد على هذا الموضوع القيم 
.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 أغسطس 2010)

نفس الأجزاء تقريبا هي مكونات المكيف الشباك و المكيف الباكيج اما الوحدات المجزأة : فبدلا من مسمي الفريزر تجد مسمي الوحدة الداخلية indoor unit ، و بدلا من مسمي الكوندنسر و الضاغط تجد مسمي الوحدة الخارجية outdoor unit أو مسمي آخر أدق هو وحدة التكثيف condensing unit / air cooled condensing unit : Accu / , ​اذن نحن لسنا أمام أشياء غريبة علينا

تخيل انك رفعت باب الفريزر في الثلاجة عديمة الصقيع / عديمة الثلج / الـ نوفروست no frost ، وقمت بتركيب ماسورة مربعة أو مستطيلة المقطع على حلق باب الفريزر ، في هذه الحالة أنت تقوم بعملية توجيه الهواء البارد cooled air الي حيث تريد ، و هذا ما نفعله بتركيب دكت / مجري / مسار / قناة / duct لنوجه الهواء البارد الخارج من الوحدة الداخلية أو من فتحة الإمداد في الوحدة المدمجة الي مخارج الإمداد بالهواء ( الجريلاتsupply air grills ) حيث نريد ان نضخ الهواء المكيف و يتم استعادة (إسترجاع / استرداد ) الهواء المكيف من الغرفة لإعادة تبريده في نفس الوحدة الداخلية عن طريق منافذ عودة (جريلات استعادةreturn air grills )

و من منطلق هذه الكلمات البسيطة التي سنعود لمزيد من التفصيل عنها و أنا أحترم المتعجلين ولكن لابد أن يكون الأمر عن قناعة و أسس ، و على كل ، 


لابد من توفير قواعد للوحدات التيى السطح بحيث ارتفاع القاعدة يكون على الأقل 40 سنتيمتر لأنه لديك عزل مائي ثم حراري ثم طبقة بلاط أو كسر حجر بالاضافة الي خرسانة الميول 


لابد من توفير فتحات أو مناور ممتدة بارتفاع المبني لخدمة تمديدات الدكت و تمديدات المواسير الحاملة للفريون أو الماء المثلج 


على السقف و حول الدكت لابد من اطار من البلوك لحماية الدكت و حماية المبني من تسرب المياه عبر الفتحة 
و هذا الكلام له تفاصيل قادمة


----------



## LYFIAZ (15 أغسطس 2010)

نورتنا الله ينور ايامك ...
يليت ياباش مهندس تسطرد عن التهويه والشفاطات وتجديد الهواء المستقل


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

شرح جميل وسلس


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 أغسطس 2010)

أستاذنا المهندس جمال 
السلام عليكم 
أشكر لكم ترحيبكم بي و بالموضوع وأرجو أن يكون وافيا كافيا باذن الله 
و أعد الزملاء ان استمر
و في انتظار أسئلة الجميع و أدعوا الزملاء ان يتكرموا بالمرور على موضوعاتي من باب العلم بالشئ 
و مشاركة زملاء المهنة في الموضوع 
و سأتناول ايضا متطلبات الأعمال الصحية ، و سندرج الإجابة بفضل الله على الملتقي سعيا لاستفادة الجميع و الله الموفق


----------



## hermione (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااا لك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أغسطس 2010)

الآن كيف يعمل المكيف او بكلمات أخري كيف يقوم المكيف بتبريد الهواء 
يقوم بمهمة التبريد وسيط عبارة عن مائع تتغير كينونته عبر اطوار ، أحد هذه الأطوار phases و هو ان يكون سائل قابل للتبخر السريع عند ملامسته لأي سطح ساخن 
و كلمة أطوار اقتبستها من علم الأحياء عندما كنا نقرأ دورة حياة دودة القز أو أي حشرة نجدها تنتقل من طور الي آخر حتي تخرج لنا حية 
نعود لوسيط التبريد refrigerant ، يوجد نوعان شهيران من طرق التبريد :
التبريد المباشر باستخدام الفريون و يرمز له بـ dx وهي اختصار مصطلح التمدد المباشر ( للفريون ) direct expansion فأي جسم أو كتلة أو حجم من المادة قابل للتمدد اذا تعرض للحرارة 
و وسيط التبريد عبارة عن مادة شديدة الحساسية للحرارة و بالتالي فانه يتمدد لدرجة انفصال جزيئاته و انتشارها السريع اللحظي وكلما امتصت حرارة كلما ازدادة جزيئاته انفصالا ،
و من هنا فقد استغلت هذه الظاهرة في ان يتم اجبار هذه الجزيئات للمرور عبر أنبوب ذات مسطح متسع لنقل الحرارة من الهواء الي وسيط التبريد و بتعدد الأنابيب يزداد سطح التلامس بين الهواء و الوسيط ، وصار توجيه وسيط التبريد ليمر عبر هذه الأنابيب بجعل هذه الأنابيب في شكل حزمة أو مجموعة تتصل مداخلها معا و تتصل نهاياتها معا بحيث ينطلق وسيط التبريد خلالها في وقت واحد و بالتالي يتم تعريض اكبر كم من الهواء المتدفق بينها لأن تنتزع حرارته بواسطة وسيط التبريد 
و لزيادة المردود من انتشار الفريون استخدمت وسائل تساعد على تذريره و انتشاره في هذه الأنابيب مما يعجل في استغلال شراهته للحرارة فيتسبب في خفض حرارة الهواء 
هذه الوسائل تسمي بأجهزة الانتشار expansion devices 
و منها صمام الانتشار بأنواعه التي منها الـ txv والأنابيب الشعيرية capillary tubes و مهمتها خنق وسيط التبريد بحيث يخرج منها متشوقا للحرية التي يجدها في الأنبوب المتسع جدا مقارنة بقطر الأنبوب الشعيرية ذات القطر الذي لا يزيد عن ملليمتان في أحسن الأحول ( طبعا محسوبة لكل مكيف )
هذه المجموعات او الربطات او الحزمات من الأنابي تسمي بملف التبريد و هوماتجده أمامك عندما ترفع غطاء المكيف الشباك و الفلتر و هو أشبه برادياتير السيارة ، وحجمه مسئول عن العطاء التبريدي للمكيف 
هذا الملف يتم وضعه في غلاف انيق اذا اردناه وحدة داخلية من الميني سبليت تعلق على الحائط او تعلق في السقف أو توضع داخل قفص من الصاج ليتم اخفائها في فراغ السقف الجمالي (المستعار) و يلحق بها مجري الهواء بغرض اجبار الهواء على الوصول الي المكان المراد تكييفه ومن هنا جاءت تسمية المخفي
فاذا تم دمج وحدة التكثيف مع ملف التبريد في غلاف واحد وتم فصلهما في غرفتان متلاصقتان و معزولان عن بعضهما حراريا سميت و حدة تكييف مدمجة و توضع اما على السطح أو تنشأ لها قاعدة خرسانية أو حديدية خارج المبني ثم يتم تمديد دكت الإمداد و دكت الراجع من الوحدة الي داخل المبني 

متطلبات استخدام وحدات الميني سبليت :
عمل مسارات لمواسير الفريون من سطح المبني حيث سبتم تركيب الوحدة الخارجية الي الغرفة حيث سيتم تركيب الوحدة الداخلية ، ويفضل أن نتخذ أقصر مسار للتوفير في اطوال مواسير النحاس نظرا لارتفاع سعرها و هناك طريقتان اما زرع جرابات 2,5 بوصة من ال بي في سي في الجدار يمتد من سطح المبني الي أحد حوائط الغرفة حيث سيتم تعليق الوحدة الداخلية 
و يتطلب ذلك أن يكون هناك حائط ممتد من بارتفاع المبني يكون حائطا مشتركا لكل الغرف التي تقع في مساره و بالتالي يتم زرع مجموعة مواسير بقطر 2,5 بوصة اذا كان المبني من عدة طوابق و تخترق هذه المواسير الكمرات و الأعصاب التي تتصادف في مسارها و يفضل زيادة عددها بمقدار واحد مسار اضافي للاحتياط و تغلق هذه المواسير من أعلا بأغطية لا تنزع الا عند ادخال المواسير النحاس 
وقد نسأل لماذا 2,5 بوصة و الماسورة النحاس ممكن تكون اقل من البوصة ، و الجابة هي بسبب سمك العزل و كذلك اسلاك الكهرباء و الكنترول التي ستسحب مع المواسير ، و عند نهايتي المواسير العلوية و السفلية يتم تركيب كوع 45 لتسهيل تسليك المواسير 
و كل ماسورة تخدم وحدة واحدة فقط و بالتالي تكون نهايتها داخل الغرفة في الطابق الذي تنتمي له 
بحيث يكون منسوب سنتر الكوع على بعد 30 سنتيمتر من بطن سقف الغرفة 
قد نضطر الي عمل منور 30 في 60 سنتيمتر ، للمباني متعددة الطوابق لأداء هذه الخدمة بدلا من زرع مواسير
و نحن نضع في اعتبارنا أن اي فتحة يمكننا سدادها دون اضرار بالمبني و لكن من الصعب عمل فتحة بعد البناء و صب الخرسانة 
و يمكن استخدام المناور المجاورة للحمامات أو استغلال الحوائط الجاورة لها أو انشاء فراغ مواز لبئر السلم أو عمل منور بشكل جمالي كأنه عمود في واجهة المبني 
وسنكمل باذن الله و نسألكم الدعاء لي وللمسلمين في هذا الشهر المبارك


----------



## khaled2073 (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الهام وكذلك الشرح السلس وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ولكن ألا يمكن تدعيم الموضوع بصور منفذة على الطبيعة ؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليك م جزاكم كل خير على مروركم الكريم
باذنه تعالي سأفعل ذلك 
وسأستعين بأحد الزملاء في عمل ملف ليس مجرد صور صامتة ولكن مشروح عليها مدلولها 
فأنا من جيل عرف الكمبيوتر على كبر و البركة في الشباب 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 أغسطس 2010)

بقي أن ننوه الي أنه يجب عمل حماية أعلا المنور ( دروة ) حول الفتحة و كذلك حماية المواسير المطلة اعلا السطح من الانغلاق أو التحطم و ذلك بتغطيتها بكاب بي في سي و احاطتها بحماية خرسانية كتغليف يساعد في عملية العزل المائي للسطح
تشكل قواعد لوحدات التكثيف اما من قوالب أسمنتية أو زوايا حديدية تتناسب ووزن الوحدة و يراعي لحام قطعة حديد مسطحة 20سنتيمتر في 20 سنتيمتر اذا كان قد تم عزل السطح مائيا ، 
كما يتم اعداد حامل عبارة عن برواز من الزوايا يتم تثبيه على السطح بجوار الوحدة أو على الحائط المجاور بما لايزيد بعدها عن الوحدة عن ثلاثة أمتار ، هذا الحامل يخصص لقاطع الكهرباء الخاص بالوحدة ، أيضا ترقم الوحدة برموز تدل على الطابق الذي تغذي وحدته الداخلية و رقم الوحدة منسوبا لرقم الطابق ولفئة العطاء التبريدي المتكرر كأن نكتب : وحدة خارجية تبريد هواء رقم 1 (و خ هـ 1 ) تغذي وحدة مناولة هواء رقم 1 ( و م هـ 1 ) التي تغذي الطابق رقم واحد (ط 1) غرفة 4 (غ 4 ) وتنتمي لفئة الخمسة طن تبريد ( 5 ط ت ) ، وهذا لتيسير عمليات الصيانة و أعمال التركيبات قبلها و ترتب كالأتي 
و خ 1 / و م هـ 1 / ط 1 / غ 4 / 5 ط ت 

ما يجب ترتيبه لوحدات الباكيج ( الوحدات المدمجة )


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الوحدة الباكيج كما أسلفنا عبارة عن وحدة تكثيف و وحدة ملف تبريد داخل غلاف واحد و يفصل بينهما حاجز عازل حراري
و لها فتحتان أحدهما للامداد بالهواء المعالح حراريا ، و الثانية لاستقبال الهواء الراجع من الأماكن المكيفة .
تركب الوحدات المدمجة اما على سطح المبني أو على شاسيه حديد مجاور للمبني حيث لا توجد حركة و لا يوجد جار أو على الأرض المجاورة 
و نظرا لكون الوحدات ذات العطاء التبريدي الكبير فذلك ينعكس على معدل تدفق الهواء منها و اليها وبالتالي تتطلب مجاري للهواء تتناسب مع معدل تدفق الهواء و سرعته و الضوضاء التي يجب تجنبها 
ما يهمنا هو المطلوب من المهندس الأنشائي و المهندس المعماري :

 اذا كانت الوحدات سيتم تركيبها على السطح فيجب :

 1- عمل قاعدة مناسبة للوحدة اما مسطح كامل و أنا لا احبذه لتفادي أحمال اضافية ، او صفين من القضبان الخرسانية بارتفاع 40 سنتيمتر من ارضية السقف كما اشرنا من قبل ، و هذا الارتفاع يساعد على تركيب مصرف مياه التكاثف الناتجة أثناء تشغيل الوحدة فضلا عن رفع جسم الوحدة عن منسوب اي مياه تتراكم على السطح ناتجة المطر بالضافة الي امكانيت تمديد مجاري الهواء دون معوقات الطلوع و النزول بمسار المجري 
2- يبعد مخرج هواء الوحدة 2 متر على الأقل أو ثلاثة امتار على الأكثر عن المنور الذي سيتم انزال مجري الهواء فيه الي ان يصل الي الطابق المراد تكييفه ، و هذه المسافة كافية لعمل الكيعان و المخفضات اللازمة لبداية مجري الهواء و دون تكلفة لا داعي لها 
3- اتساع المنور : يجب و ضروري و حتمي أن يتسع المنور لاستيعاب كل من مجري (دكت) الامداد و دكت الراجع و سماكات العزل بالاضافة الي 100 ملليمتر في كلا الاتجاهين خلوص 
4- يمكن استخدام المنور اذا ما تم توسيعه للخدمات الاخري وثل مواسير الصرف الصحي و التغذية بالماء و مواسير مياه مقاومة الحريق وتمديدات كابلات نظم الانذار و الصوتيات و المراقبة ، و في هذه الحالة لابد من وجود باب في كل طابق او كل طابقين لأعمال الخدمة و الصيانة و يترتب على هذا وجود فراغ لا يقل عن 50 سنتيمتر لاستيعاب جسم و حركة رجل الصيانة و في حالة عدم توفر مساحة يكتفي بباب الخدمة و 20 سنتيمتر لحرية حركة اليد و معدات الاصلاح و يكون الباب في مواحهة المواسير و الكابلاتلان الدكت غالبا لا يحتاج صيانة 
5- يعلو حدود المنور دروة كما سبق و تحدثنا هذه الدروة يقوم مقاول التكييف بتغطيتها بعدان بنتهي مفاول العزل المائي من عمله بما يمنع تسرب مياه الأمطار التي تتسلق الدكت هبوطا على اسطحه و و تعزل الفراغات بالفوم غير الماص للمياه
6- داخليا يجب ان نتفادي الكمرات (الجسور / الأبيام الساقطة ) ، و اعتماد السقف المسطح ذات الجسور المدفونة او الهولوكور او الهوردي ، و أن لا يقل الفراغ المتاح بين بطن السقف الخرسانة و السقف الجمالي عن خمسين سنتيمتر بما لا يؤثر في راحة شاغل المكان : الذي يحس في معظم التصاميم بأن السماء تكاد تنطبق عليه وانه يجب ان يسير دائما محني الرأس وهذا يؤثر على نفسيته و سلوكه و أداؤه ، و اعتقد أن رفع اسقف الطوابق 20 سنتيمتر عن المعتاد حاليا يكون ذو اثر كبير في تحقيق راحة شاغلي المكان ، هذا في مبان المكاتب و السكن وخلافه بينما في الصالات مثل القاعت الفنية او دور العبادة او قاعات المعارض و المؤتمرات و الجتفالات و الفنادق حيث متطلبات الديكور المبالغ فيها تتعارض مع كل شيء وييجب ان نعلم أن في القاعات المتسعة يتم استخدام فواصل متحركة ثقيلة الوزن (800 كجم للبانيل عرض 80 سنتيمتر ) = ليس هذا تخصصي و لكني واجهته مع شركة ايطالية لتجهيز ديكورات الفنادق و قاعات الافراح و العرض و الاجتماعات * = و السبب نقص في ارتفاع السقف بمقدار اربعين سنتيمتر ،
المواضيع اتحلت بشق الأنفس و بتكلفة زادت عن تكلفة رفع السقف بكثير جدا ، سامج الله الانشائي و المعماري المصمم ومهندس التكييف المصمم ( طبعا موش عاجبني ؟ لكن رأيي دايما تاعبني )
نترككم لصلاة العشاء و التراويح و نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## ahmed_d (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يبشمهندس
نرجو توضيح ما المقصود ب : single line diagram
حيث أن الاستشاري طلب مني ارفاقه مع عروض اسعار التكيفات من مقاولي الباطن


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على مروركم الكريم
المقصود بهذا المصطلح هو عمل تصور مبدئي يوضح عملية تكييف المبني دون وضع تفاصيل 
فلنفترض انه مطلوب عمل مخطط تكييف لدور ارضي مطلوب تكييفه بوحدة باكيج عطائها 10 طن تبريد 
ففي هذه الحالة نحتاج لمخطط تصميمي مبدئي غير نهائي ، عبارة عن مجموعة خطوط توضح بداية انطلاق الهواء ثم التفريعات اللازمة لتوزيع هذا الهواء على الغرف المراد تكييفها ( اسكتش )
و منه يتم عمل تقدير تكلفة أقرب للواقع ثم يعطي لرسام محترف لاخراجه كمخطط كامل التفاصيل
و بذلك يتم تحويل هذا المخطط الي مخطط تصميمي كامل بالأبعاد وشكل المسار بتفاصيله و المواقع الحقيقية لكل منفذ توزيع و مقاساتها و نوعها ومعدل تدفق الهواء من كل منها و موقعها بالنسبة للخدمات الأخري 
و الحقيقة انا باستغرب 
الاستشاري بيطلب رسم كامل بالمواصفات بجدول ماكينات و تفاصيل و مقاطغ و مخطط تنسيق اعمال مرتبطة بتنفيذ اعمال التكييف مع الاعمال الاخري مثل تمديدات الكهرباء و الصحي و مقاومة الحريق و الصوتيات و كشافات الاضاءة وشروط اختيار وحدات التكييف و نوعها وكل المعلومات الفنية الخاصة بمكونات المنظومة
وانا موش لاقي تفسير لطلبه
و على كل حال المخطط المبدئي هو اول مراحل تصميم منظومة التكييف
يمكنك الاطلاع على نموذج في مشاركة لي بقسم التكييف يوم 24/8/2010 و سأحاول انقله هنا ولكن يوم السبت 28/8باذن الله هنا في نفس المكان

و لو تحتاج توضيح اكتر يبقي بعد ما تتكرم وتشوف المخطط المشار اليه
و أدعوا حضرتك للاطلاع على موضوعاتي في قسم التكييف و نسألكم الدعاء في الشهر المبارك اعاده الله عليكم بكل خير
و أهلا بكم دائما


----------



## سردار فتاح طاهر (27 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر و التقدير لكل المساهمين ويا ريت يتم التوضيح بالصور و المخططات


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندسنا لو سمحت لى بسؤل انا مهندس مدنى وكثير ما اتعرض لعمليات تسعير مناقصات شاملة المدنى والتكيف لو سمحت ممكن معلومات استطيع من خلالها ان اقدر السعر حتى لو مبدئى شكرا لسعة صدرك


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم على ترحيبكم و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة الشهر المبارك تقبل الله منكم صالح الأعمال و الصيام و القيام و قراءة القرآن و الصدقات و الزكوات
> 
> للتعرف على متطلبات اعمال التكييف يجب التعرف على مفردات اعمال التكييف و من ثم وحدات التكييف ثم متطلبات هذه الأجهزة
> ...


مهندسنا لو سمحت لى بسؤل انا مهندس مدنى وكثير ما اتعرض لعمليات تسعير مناقصات شاملة المدنى والتكيف لو سمحت ممكن معلومات استطيع من خلالها ان اقدر السعر حتى لو مبدئى شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا بكم ز ميلنا العزيز 
لكل مشرةع ظروفه فلو كان التكييف دي اكس غير مايكون سبليت غير كونسيلد غير باكيج و الأفضل ان تكون لكم علاقة بزميل يعمل لدي مؤسسة ذات سمعة طيبة تعطيه جدول الكميات و يعمل له تسعيرة مبدئية و انت تضيف لشركتك 5 -7%
ولو المشروع تشللر ا
،طبعا بيكون أغلا ثم ان عملية التسعير فن ايضا اذ يلجأ المقاول الرئيسي الي تحقيق اعلا فائدة و احيانا على حساب الساب كونتراكتورز أو يرفع في بنود بحيث يعوض بنود اخري ، على كل سيتوافر عندك اكثر من تسعيرة ، خذ المتوسطات و ضيف نسبتك و ارجع اقسم على العدد المطلوب تنفيذه


----------



## nofal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elomda_5 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وشرح مبسط وجميل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedbayomy (12 مايو 2011)

الف شكر ليك يا هندسة ولى بعض التساؤلات ارجو من سيادتكم اتساع صدرك لى
1- ماهى وظيفة الair seperator فى الدائرة ومكان وجودها فى دائرة التكييف المركزى
2- ما هى وظيفة الseondary &primery pump فى الدائرة ومكان وجودها فى دائرة التكييف المركزى
3- ما هى double skin فى AHU
4- ما هى وظيفة الhot gas by pass فى دائرة الشيلر
5- ما هى وظيفة desuper heaterفى دائرة الشيلر
6- عند طلب برج تبريد ما هى المعلومات الذى يجب توفرها لاختيار البرج
ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان وهل من الممكن الاتصال بسيادتكم انا بعمل حديثا فى الخبر


----------



## sameh elshabory (11 فبراير 2013)

انا مطلوب منى اعمل الانشائى لمبنى وعايز اعمل الرايزر لوحدات الباكيج فعايز اعرف وزن وحدة الباكيج قدرتها 15 طن تبريد


----------



## mhpedia (12 فبراير 2013)

موضوع هام جدا شكرا لك


----------



## momo220 (27 فبراير 2013)

مشكور يا هندسه


----------



## germacran (18 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك معلومات قيمة جدا


----------

